# pillow sleeper



## T.Durden (Jun 4, 2006)

I was training in BJJ in the army a few years back and heard the phrase 'pillow choke' and 'pillow sleeper' but never really seen what that was..What the heck is that?


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry I tought Kali-Arnis & kuntao.Dont know of it.It may refer to the way they end a knife attack.Hand over mouth from behind & knive in trequi.This muffles the sound like a pillow of face.Maybe not sure.


----------



## T.Durden (Jun 4, 2006)

No no no..you are talking about knife fighting and killin'..im talking about a finishing hold in grappling..but good post anyways..


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

You stated Military so I asummed tactical.Sorry.The Pillow sleeper is simular to the sleeper hold.It has slight veriations.Im not trained to say how on that style.I sugguest look up Krav maga or Special ops training.This should exsplane in detail.


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2006)

T.Durden said:
			
		

> I was training in BJJ in the army a few years back and heard the phrase 'pillow choke' and 'pillow sleeper' but never really seen what that was..What the heck is that?


 
Pillow choke is done from a high mount.  The attacker's elbow is trapped across his own face.  Once the arm is trapped,  the one doing the technique uses his other arm to push the attackers head upwards, like a pillow, in to his own elbow.


----------

